# Fauci says the public is ‘misinterpreting’ the CDC’s latest mask guidance



## Becky1951 (May 19, 2021)

Anthony S. Fauci, the government’s leading infectious-disease expert, told Axios that the public is misinterpreting the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s announcement last week that fully vaccinated people can go without masks indoors.

“I think people are misinterpreting, thinking that this is a removal of a mask mandate for everyone. It’s not,” he told Axios. “It’s an assurance to those who are vaccinated that they can feel safe, be they outdoors or indoors.”
Fauci emphasized that the health agency did not explicitly tell unvaccinated people to go without masks but instead communicated to vaccinated individuals that they won’t get
infected indoors or outdoors.

“People either read them quickly, or listen and hear half of it. They are feeling that we’re saying: ‘You don’t need the mask anymore.’ That’s not what the CDC said,” he told the news outlet.
Reaction to the CDC’s guidance has been applauded by those who say it shows the efficacy of vaccinations against the coronavirus and criticized by those who say forgoing masks is too soon.

https://news.yahoo.com/fauci-says-people-misinterpreting-cdc-122118313.html


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Based on what I read on SF and hear in the news, a lot of unvaccinated people are deliberately disregarding the CDC guidelines.  Suggesting these are misinterpretations is a very generous position.        

Not sure where your second link was meant to go, @Becky1951. It points to the creation of a new, blank thread.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Based on what I read on SF and hear in the news, a lot of unvaccinated people are deliberately disregarding the CDC guidelines.  Suggesting these are misinterpretations is a very generous position.
> 
> Not sure where your second link was meant to go, @Becky1951. It points to the creation of a new, blank thread.


Here's another link. Not sure how that happened. I edited the link above.

https://news.yahoo.com/fauci-says-people-misinterpreting-cdc-122118313.html


----------



## Gaer (May 19, 2021)

Didn't we all stop listening to Fauci when we found out he had financial  interests in the Wuhan lab?
No offence Becky!  All your posts are extremely informative.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 19, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Didn't we all stop listening to Fauci when we found out he had financial  interests in the Wuhan lab?
> No offence Becky!  All your posts are extremely informative.


No offense taken, I thought it was interesting in the sense that it was *'another*' jab at *unvaccinated *people. I wonder what next weeks news articles will have in way of trying to get more people vaccinated?


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

Biden said, _"The bottom line is....if you get vaccinated, you can do more stuff."   _


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Also, you might live.


----------



## chic (May 19, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Also, you might live.


What if we've been living anyway? Dr. Fauci is, once again, confusing people.


----------



## chic (May 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> No offense taken, I thought it was interesting in the sense that it was *'another*' jab at *unvaccinated *people. I wonder what next weeks news articles will have in way of trying to get more people vaccinated?


What is alarming is that people are no longer allowed to question anything pertaining to this this virus, but are expected to blindly follow orders.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 21, 2021)

IMHO, flip-flopping, pusillanimous, poltroonish, bureaucrats should just slide back into the primordial political slime they oozed out of.  Was that too harsh?


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> IMHO, flip-flopping, pusillanimous, poltroonish, bureaucrats should just slide back into the primordial political slime they oozed out of.  Was that too harsh?


No, it wasn't too harsh.  But I did have to look up those words.


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Didn't we all stop listening to Fauci when we found out he had financial  interests in the Wuhan lab?


That's one of countless lies spread by the former administration:  nbcmiami.com


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> No offense taken, I thought it was interesting in the sense that it was *'another*' jab at *unvaccinated *people. I wonder what next weeks news articles will have in way of trying to get more people vaccinated?


I don't think he meant it as a jab. I don't think people are listening. They hear no more masks and that's where their brains stop. They're disregarding the rest of the statement.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 26, 2021)

I am thinking there is a strong possibility history won't look kindly at Fauci or the vaccination nazi's.


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2021)

No One knows the full story behind this virus, nor it's long term effects, or how well these vaccines will ultimately bring this virus under control.  In the interim, it is only common sense, for everyone to remain cautious, and avoid any activity that might increase their risks.  

We had our shots, earlier this year, with NO side effects, but we still use our masks when going to the stores, etc.  We would rather put up with a minor inconvenience than risk becoming a "statistic".


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2021)

Don M. said:


> No One knows the full story behind this virus, nor it's long term effects, or how well these vaccines will ultimately bring this virus under control.  In the interim, it is only common sense, for everyone to remain cautious, and avoid any activity that might increase their risks.
> 
> We had our shots, earlier this year, with NO side effects, but we still use our masks when going to the stores, etc.  We would rather put up with a minor inconvenience than risk becoming a "statistic".


Any way you slice it, wearing a mask shows no confidence in the vaccine.  Same for "Social Distancing" (BS)
It's like getting vaccines before traveling to other countries, then being told to stay home to be safe.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am thinking there is a strong possibility history won't look kindly at Fauci or the vaccination nazi's.


We'll see with the long term effects what happens which right now no one knows since the vaccines were not tested on rats or mice first. Hopefully there will be no long term effects, but my gut feeling is telling me something else. As for Fauci, everyone is entitled to their opinion, he's in it for the $$$$$. I didn't like him from the beginning and can't stand watching him while he's on TV, I change the channel.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> Any way you slice it, wearing a mask shows no confidence in the vaccine.
> *It's like getting vaccines before traveling to other countries, then staying home.   *


Actually, it's more like getting vaccines before traveling to other countries, then remaining cautious about going to malaria-infested (or whatever) areas while there.


----------



## Jules (May 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> Any way you slice it, wearing a mask shows no confidence in the vaccine.


Quite the opposite, it shows that you’re still being responsible in knowing that the vaccine will help keep you out of the hospital, but that you can still become ill. 

It shows you still care about others and yourself.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Actually, it's more like getting vaccines before traveling to other countries, then remaining cautious about going to malaria-infested (or whatever) areas while there.


Not quite.  When my mother took me to Europe with her, I was given several vaccines.  We never visited any jungles; we only visited relatives in different cities.
How would you know what areas had malaria-infested mosquitoes?  Mosquitoes are everywhere.
And I never got any vaccines against malaria, anyway, I was given measles, typhoid fever & smallpox vaccines.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> Quite the opposite, it shows that you’re still being responsible in knowing that the vaccine will help keep you out of the hospital, but that you can still become ill.
> 
> It shows you still care about others and yourself.


If believing that makes you feel better about yourself, have fun.   We all need a pat on the back now & then; even if we have to do it ourselves.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> If believing that makes you feel better about yourself, have fun.   We all need a pat on the back now & then; even if we have to do it ourselves.


Right back at you.


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2021)

I am fully vaccinated, meaning that I have had the two injections of the vaccine and have waited the 2 weeks since the second injection (more, actually), so I feel comfortable not wearing a mask. If a sign is posted to wear a mask before entering, I will do so, but otherwise, I put my trust in the scientists' hands.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 28, 2021)

chic said:


> What if we've been living anyway? Dr. Fauci is, once again, confusing people.


I don't think I'd want Dr. Fauci as my doctor because he does complete 180s more than I'm comfortable with a doctor doing.

He was like, "Don't wear a mask" and then he said "Wear a mask" and then he said "Wear 2 masks." That's a net gain of 3 masks.

It's like if he said, "Murr, we're gonna take your left testicle; you have testicular cancer." And then he said "Oops, it was the right testicle; we gotta take the right one." And then he'd be like, "Oh man, you're gonna hate me. You never had testicular cancer."


----------



## JonDouglas (May 28, 2021)

Some folks here aren't going to like this but a major story about Fauci is hitting the wires.  "*Fauci in 2012: Gain-Of Function Research Into Bat Viruses is Worth The Risk Of A Pandemic*.: Title and link is from The Federalist but it was also on other sites and Twitter. I have no idea of its validity other than to note that where there's a lot of smoke, there can be fire. If true, the word ignominious comes to mind. If false, the words "sitting duck" come to mind.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 28, 2021)

*Just got of phone with my niece. Her SO is a hair stylist here in NY.  Because of job, stylists AND customers still required to wear masks.  Well, a guy came into salon, and refused to wear his mask at first, then put it on incorrectly (just over mouth).  Wanted no part of putting the mask on. Went into a rant toward Michelle and other stylists.  Michelle, a pretty even tempered lady lost it, and pretty much told him where to put the mask if he refused to wear it properly.  
He sputtered and ranted more, threatened violence so, got kicked out and BANNED. His wife came in and continued the rant.  SHe banned now too.  They salon has cameras. 
But in the heat of the moment, Michelle almost got fired.  Until the couple kept trying to come in, went on FB with rant and all that stuff.  The salon did not call the cops, but will do in future if they need to have have them arrested.*


----------



## JonDouglas (May 28, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just got of phone with my niece. Her SO is a hair stylist here in NY.  Because of job, stylists AND customers still required to wear masks.  Well, a guy came into salon, and refused to wear his mask at first, then put it on incorrectly (just over mouth).  Wanted no part of putting the mask on. Went into a rant toward Michelle and other stylists.  Michelle, a pretty even tempered lady lost it, and pretty much told him where to put the mask if he refused to wear it properly.
> He sputtered and ranted more, threatened violence so, got kicked out and BANNED. His wife came in and continued the rant.  SHe banned now too.  They salon has cameras.
> But in the heat of the moment, Michelle almost got fired.  Until the couple kept trying to come in, went on FB with rant and all that stuff.  The salon did not call the cops, but will do in future if they need to have have them arrested.*
> The anti maskers are nuts.


I think you're painting with a pretty broad brush.  I know many anti-maskers who respectfully abide by business mask policies, myself being one of them.  Fortunately, the mask mandate here ends tomorrow.  Businesses that persist in requiring masks will soon likely either change or loose a lot of business.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 28, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I think you're painting with a pretty broad brush.  I know many anti-maskers who respectfully abide by business mask policies, myself being one of them.


You know, you are right. That comment was written in heat of moment. I am going to remove it from my post. Thanks


----------



## Murrmurr (May 28, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Some folks here aren't going to like this but a major story about Fauci is hitting the wires.  "*Fauci in 2012: Gain-Of Function Research Into Bat Viruses is Worth The Risk Of A Pandemic*.: Title and link is from The Federalist but it was also on other sites and Twitter. I have no idea of its validity other than to note that where there's a lot of smoke, there can be fire. If true, the word ignominious comes to mind. If false, the words "sitting duck" come to mind.


The NIAID, Nat'l Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, part of the NIH, Nat'l Institutes of Health, gave research grant money to the Wuhan Institutes of Virology to study bat-coronaviruses. (The source said the grant money was _used by_ the Wuhan lab, so I won't say it was given to them directly.) Fauci is director of the NIAID.

I'm not going to link the source here because it's included with stuff that might be considered inappropriate/political, but I'll PM it to you if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2021)

Yesterday, I was shopping at Trader Joe's (Woodland Hills, CA) & for the first time, I saw 5 people without masks.  No one seemed concerned & no one avoided them.  But all employees & most shoppers wore masks, including me.  I won't be comfortable without a mask until at least half of shoppers aren't wearing one.  I hate making people nervous - silly as it is.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The NIAID, Nat'l Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, part of the NIH, Nat'l Institutes of Health, gave research grant money to the Wuhan Institutes of Virology to study bat-coronaviruses. (The source said the grant money was _used by_ the Wuhan lab, so I won't say it was given to them directly.) Fauci is director of the NIAID.
> 
> I'm not going to link the source here because it's included with stuff that might be considered inappropriate/political, but I'll PM it to you if you'd like to check it out.


Below is something I read that seems to reflect a growing sentiment.

_At the end of the day, Fauci is a mediocre scientist who excelled at being a bureaucrat. In the last few years, especially last year, a combination of hubris, arrogance and, perhaps, a touch of incipient senility, caused him to use his authority to destroy the American economy and, quite possibly, prematurely end several hundred thousand American lives. There should be a prison cell awaiting him for a lifetime stay._​​I do have to agree that Fauci excels at being a bureaucrat.  Looking at what stats I can, I also agree that the lockdown and destruction of our small business economy was probably an incredibly stupid move prompted by some serious fear-mongering.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 29, 2021)

On the subject of masks:  A  study from the University of Louisville had this to say (summarized below):

_Randomized control trials have not clearly demonstrated mask efficacy against respiratory viruses, and observational studies conflict on whether mask use predicts lower infection rates. We hypothesized that statewide mask mandates and mask use are associated with lower COVID-19 case growth rates in the United States._​​_*Methods* We calculated total COVID-19 case growth and mask use for the continental United States with data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation. We estimated post-mask mandate case growth in non-mandate states using median issuance dates of neighboring states with mandates._​​_*Results* Case growth was not significantly different between mandate and non-mandate states at low or high transmission rates, and surges were equivocal. Mask use predicted lower case growth at low, but not high transmission rates. Growth rates were comparable between states in the first and last mask use quintiles adjusted for normalized total cases early in the pandemic and unadjusted after peak Fall-Winter infections. Mask use did not predict Summer 2020 case growth for non-Northeast states or Fall-Winter 2020 growth for all continental states._​​_*Conclusions* *Mask mandates and use are not associated with slower state-level COVID-19 spread during COVID-19 growth surge*s. Containment requires future research and implementation of existing efficacious strategies._​
In the final analysis, there's always the science if not common sense - if the air you breath in and out can get through the mask, which it must if you're to not pass out, so can covid molecules.


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> On the subject of masks:  A  study from the University of Louisville had this to say (summarized below):
> 
> _Randomized control trials have not clearly demonstrated mask efficacy against respiratory viruses, and observational studies conflict on whether mask use predicts lower infection rates. We hypothesized that statewide mask mandates and mask use are associated with lower COVID-19 case growth rates in the United States._​​_*Methods* We calculated total COVID-19 case growth and mask use for the continental United States with data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation. We estimated post-mask mandate case growth in non-mandate states using median issuance dates of neighboring states with mandates._​​_*Results* Case growth was not significantly different between mandate and non-mandate states at low or high transmission rates, and surges were equivocal. Mask use predicted lower case growth at low, but not high transmission rates. Growth rates were comparable between states in the first and last mask use quintiles adjusted for normalized total cases early in the pandemic and unadjusted after peak Fall-Winter infections. Mask use did not predict Summer 2020 case growth for non-Northeast states or Fall-Winter 2020 growth for all continental states._​​_*Conclusions* *Mask mandates and use are not associated with slower state-level COVID-19 spread during COVID-19 growth surge*s. Containment requires future research and implementation of existing efficacious strategies._​
> In the final analysis, there's always the science if not common sense - if the air you breath in and out can get through the mask, which it must if you're to not pass out, so can covid molecules.


Very few doctors have the nerve to expose the fallacy of masks' effectiveness; it could hurt their careers.
But (months ago), one doctor who did said _"It's like putting up a chain-link fence to keep mosquitoes out."_


----------



## Been There (May 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> That's one of countless lies spread by the former administration:  nbcmiami.com


To set the record straight, this was taken out of context and is a political setup by a predominately liberal media company. I will not comment on what was correctly stated, so as not to violate the forum's position on "Politics." If I would state the original version, it would only begin a political discussion and then we would all be history. 
What I will tell you is that if you dig deep enough using different websites, you will discover the truth, if that's what you are interested in.

I find it bewildering that so many people in this country have fallen into these traps committed by the main street media companies. They take a line from any politician and then rewrite it to fit their narrative. We have all become echolalia's of the different political talking heads, no matter the party. I tell everyone to *please think for yourself.* It has gotten so bad in this country that the fact checkers can't even be believed.


----------



## Been There (May 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Well it doesn't look like your "setting the record straight" at all, you make unfounded allegations and then pretend that you give a rat's @$$ about the_ forum's position on "Politics."_
> 
> Thanks for demonstrating for everyone your ability to speak out of both sides of your mouth at the same time.


https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...rus-research-was-revoked-just-got-a-new-grant


----------



## Nathan (May 29, 2021)

Been There said:


> https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...rus-research-was-revoked-just-got-a-new-grant


So your linked article and my linked article contain similar accounts of the grant to EcoHealth, but my original post was in response to Gaer's earlier post suggesting that Dr. Fauci had some kind of financial interest in the Wuhan lab.


Gaer said:


> Didn't we all stop listening to Fauci when we found out he had financial  interests in the Wuhan lab?



Perhaps it would have been more to the point to ask:

"Either show us proof that Dr. Fauci had financial  interests in the Wuhan lab, or quit making false and inflammatory statements."


----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2021)

Knowing what I do about the medical profession and some of its researchers, I've long thought personally that since corona has been around for ages, that more has been going on in various labs, testing a variety of virus strains and their affect on human beings.  Whatever went wrong here, assuming that it did, it's very odd indeed that a vaccine on several fronts surfaced so quickly.  I have my own ideas on the entire affair, but all I will say about it, is this, beware of what is going on behind closed doors and endorsed by your government.


----------



## Ladybj (May 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> Biden said, _"The bottom line is....if you get vaccinated, you can do more stuff."   _


I do more stuff anyway..


----------



## JonDouglas (May 29, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Knowing what I do about the medical profession and some of its researchers, I've long thought personally that since corona has been around for ages, that more has been going on in various labs, testing a variety of virus strains and their affect on human beings.  Whatever went wrong here, assuming that it did, it's very odd indeed that a vaccine on several fronts surfaced so quickly.  I have my own ideas on the entire affair, but all I will say about it, is this, beware of what is going on behind closed doors and endorsed by your government.


It is wise to not to assume government bureaucracies are telling you the truth.  You can be certain they're most often not telling you the whole truth.


----------



## Ladybj (May 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yesterday, I was shopping at Trader Joe's (Woodland Hills, CA) & for the first time, I saw 5 people without masks.  No one seemed concerned & no one avoided them.  But all employees & most shoppers wore masks, including me.  I won't be comfortable without a mask until at least half of shoppers aren't wearing one.  I hate making people nervous - silly as it is.



They have lift mask wearing in some stores and I am soooo glad.  I still use hand sanitizer and wipe down my shopping cart which I always did prior to Covid. I think people that are vax feel comfortable not wearing a mask.. some do, some don't.  Hubby is vax he is taking it slow in not wearing a mask.. I am sure it will take some getting use to for vax and un-vax people.  You will soon see more - vax and unvax  people without mask but a few will continue to wear them - vax and unvax.  I feel comfortable in not wearing one - I feel like I am suffocating with a mask on.


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I do more stuff anyway..


Yes, and apparently, I've been getting away with murder.  I've been doing more stuff for the past 2 years.
And no vaccine; miracle of miracles.


----------

